# Những nguyên liệu dễ kiếm giúp làn môi bạn thêm căng bóng



## MoonLight (24/7/18)

Làn môi căng bóng mịn màng không thể giúp gương mặt bạn bừng sức sống mà còn giúp bạn thêm tự tin mỗi khi ra ngoài.

*Những nguyên liệu giúp làn môi căng bóng*
Chỉ bằng cách sử dụng các thành phần tự nhiên, có sẵn trong nhà bếp để dưỡng môi, các bạn sẽ duy trì bề mặt môi mềm mại, đủ độ ẩm.






_Có nhiều cách dưỡng môi căng bóng ngay tại nhà (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Mật ong dưỡng môi căng bóng*
Mật ong có khả năng dưỡng ẩm và chữa lành, làm cho nó một điều trị lý tưởng cho đôi môi khô nẻ, làm môi luôn mềm mại và căng mọng.

Mật ong có khả năng kháng khuẩn, nó giúp ngăn ngừa nhiễm trùng từ phát triển trong môi nứt.

Mật ong có tính oxy hóa cao nên sẽ loại bỏ các tế bào gây hại, làm thâm da, kích thích sản sinh tế bào mới, khiến đôi môi luôn sáng bóng, hồng hào.

*Nước chanh dưỡng môi*
Chanh là chất tẩy trắng tự nhiên, tăng hiệu quả tẩy tế bào chết. Do đó, nếu chị em vừa muốn tẩy da chết, vừa muốn làm sáng màu da môi, chỉ cần thêm nước chanh vào hỗn hợp đường nâu và thoa lên môi.

*Hạt lựu làm môi căng bóng*
Hạt lựu có chất chống oxy hóa, kết hợp với sữa sẽ tạo hiệu ứng tốt cho da môi. Cách sử dụng bạn có thể thoa hỗn hợp hạt lựu đã nghiền lên bề mặt môi và để chừng 10 phút.

*Dưa chuột tốt cho việc chăm sóc môi*
Dưa chuột giúp chống lại tình trạng khô môi và đem lại bề mặt mềm mại hơn. Khi sử dụng, bạn hãy thái lát mỏng cho dưa chuột rồi massage đôi môi, ngoài ra có thể ép dưa chuột, thoa nước lên môi chừng 15 phút.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

